# New POD kid on the block



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

OK, I saw this text-ad that appear next to my Gmail inbox and it's a new POD kid on the block!

Visit Buy, sell and create customized gifts. Personalized t-shirt, teddy bear, greetings card, mugs, mousepad and many more.

It's a very, very new site started this year, and it looks just like PF when the latter started out, only that PringOo is from India, land of curry and the Taj Mahal!

This will add a bit of competition to the POD world, hopefully, and force others like CP and ZZ to up their quality, although the impact isn't big.

PringOo still has a ton of room for improvements on its' website etc. before it can reach even half of CP and SS's state, but well, you never know. And I think, because they're in India, they can keep the products' base prices down due to the cheap labor / production costs there.

PringOo is kinda like Combotique (from France) when it first started out.

So, now, we have CP, ZZ, SS, PF, Bountees, Skreened, PO, Combotique, PrintMojo, CustomInk and more!

This is Xeon from CMM news reporting. Good night.


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

Looks interesting, do you know what printing techniques they use?


----------



## saneTV (Sep 9, 2006)

I just looked over the site -- their "learning center" page is blank. I didn't see any other info on printing techniques in their FAQ, but it may be deeper on their site. Their forum is empty except for the "Contest Guidelines" section, which is filled with spam posts. There are vendors, though, so company seems to be active.


----------

